# İç ve Dış Tehditler > iRAN Oğuz Türkleri: Güney Azerbaycan, Batı Azerbaycan, Doğu Azerbaycan (Başkent Rey: Tehran) >  Ermeni ve Fars kardeşliği: Azerbeycanlı Oğuz Türklerini katelediyor ve Türkiyede 2

## anau2



----------

